# First orchid ooth



## Rick (Mar 3, 2007)

Got my first ooth from my first orchids. Looks like a good one to me.


----------



## padkison (Mar 3, 2007)

Congratulations.


----------



## Nick Barta (Mar 3, 2007)

Hatch on Rick!


----------



## robo mantis (Mar 3, 2007)

Cool keep us updated.


----------



## Rick (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks guys! These have been one of the easiest mantids to raise. I was thinking it was going to be a challenge.


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 4, 2007)

Way to go Rick! Keep the ootheca soaking wet, i have found that the ootheca quite resilient to moulding. Also keep the ootheca warm (~80F) and you wil wake up one day finding lots of fire-ants alike nymphs runing around the cage!  I can see this wonderful species getting as common as african mantis here soon. Please keep us update.


----------



## Alex 1 (Mar 4, 2007)

Nice ooth. I had one laid a few days ago, but it looks rather sloppy compared to yours. Hopefully it's viable. One of the eggs was visible on the outside. Did you just feed them flies and crickets?


----------



## Rick (Mar 4, 2007)

> Nice ooth. I had one laid a few days ago, but it looks rather sloppy compared to yours. Hopefully it's viable. One of the eggs was visible on the outside. Did you just feed them flies and crickets?


98% flies. Sometimes I find moths outside and I fed her those too.


----------

